# shellcrackers



## blackwater (Apr 14, 2008)

Anybody hearing of any shellcracker activity in them Santa Rosa-Escambia area?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Hurricane Lake is loaded with them. They should be hitting right about now along with the Bluegills.


----------



## fishinwithmurphy (Apr 16, 2009)

I talked to a couple guys today when I was fishing at Jims landing, on hwy 90, who said shellcrackers were bedding in the marsh grass area there. I fished it today with no luck at all but they said they caught 48 yesterday and went back today and got 30 more off a bed they found.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

First full moon in May.


----------

